
Show HN: A Small SHMUP Game, Frequent Flyer - comrad_gremlin
Gameplay Gyfcat: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gfycat.com&#x2F;PastelRadiantHornedtoad<p>Basically, quit my job to develop games (something like a sabbatical). The game is simple: fly around, try to survive, unlock new planes by picking stars and new weapon bonuses by simply playing (and accumulating score).<p>The current version took me about 45 days to make, my girlfriend was doing the design&#x2F;drawing parts.<p>Going to update it eventually, will add more enemy animations and juice up the bullets &#x2F; projectiles (working on how to make those better - don&#x27;t know yet).<p>I really messed up with marketing (kept some kind of dev diary, but was not publishing it anywhere) so I don&#x27;t think I can recover from that, but it was a valuable lesson. I&#x27;ll be posting my daily progress everywhere when I&#x27;ll be working on my next project.<p>Google play (runs smoothly, offers achievements and leaderboards): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.coldwild.frequentflyer&amp;referrer=utm_source=hn<p>Try it online (albeit with some lag, working on fixing it): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coldwild.com&#x2F;flyer&#x2F;<p>Vote on Greenlight (if you liked it): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;steamcommunity.com&#x2F;sharedfiles&#x2F;filedetails&#x2F;?id=744697163<p>Any feedback is appreciated (don&#x27;t hold back). Thanks!
======
brudgers
I don't often play games on my phone but the video of the game play reminded
me of times and quarters spent in arcades years ago...anyway, it sounds like
there could be an interesting story about quitting a job and making a game
behind it. And it's probably more interesting than many because there's
actually a game at the end of it now and many _real-time_ stories that begin
with quitting a job just sort of peter out as projects.

Anyway, if the plan is to write about the next game, writing about this one
retrospectively might be a way to develop a following up front.

Good luck.

~~~
comrad_gremlin
Thanks for your comment! By retrospective, do you mean the whole process of
leaving the job or the idea would be to focus on development of the game
itself?

~~~
brudgers
My advice would be to write about what is personally interesting to you
because that is more likely to produce better writing and better writing is
more likely to attract readers.

There's no rule that everything must be written all at once or all the topics
must be technical or personal but not both. It's yours and if it's interesting
people might enjoy reading it in the same sort of way, in a way, that people
might enjoy playing your game.

Really my advice boils down to: the plan is to promote future games by
writing, then start writing now. If nothing else, you'll get practice writing
and publishing and develop habits and a workflow. Where it winds up taking you
necessarily remains to be seen.

~~~
comrad_gremlin
Thank you! This really is a good advice, I'm glad to get a look from the side.

